# Influenza-Like Illness



## Captain74

HELP!!!

There is controversy over Influenza-Like Illness coding.  In the Index of the ICD-9 book, there is a listing for Influenza-Like disease which leads to 487.1, but 487.1 is in the Influenza section and I am not sure that is what it was intended for.

How can you have an Influenza-Like Illness and be using Influenza as a diagnosis?  Isn't that sort of misleading?

I don't expect an answer to those questions, but I am wondering what other people are using to code a diagnosis for patients who are presenting with Influenza like symptoms, but aren't getting a definite diagnosis of Influenza and the Provider is documenting a diagnosis of Influenza-Like Illness?

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Cory


----------



## jharrell

We have been using 079.89 Other specified viral infection.

Jessica Harrell, CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels

*Code symptoms*

I would not use 079.89 ... which is for a SPECIFIED viral illness.  To use this code you must KNOW that this is a viral illness, and KNOW which virus is the cause, but that SPECIFIED virus is not listed in ICD9 with its own code. 

I don't have my book handy ...  but I would follow ICD9 ... if it leads me to the influenza section, then that's what I'm intended to code.

If you are completely uncomfortable with that, then code the signs / symptoms (fever, chills, cough, etc)

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## kumeena

I agree with Tessa. Today I coded one case with symptom (nasal congestion 478.19) Doctor wrote "flu like symptoms". Book says some respiratory problems (I don't remember exactly what text) which I didn't feel comfortable with that code.


----------



## Manas maity

Influenza-like illness (ILI) is a nonspecific respiratory illness characterized by fever, fatigue, cough, and other symptoms that stop within a few days, it is also known as acute Upper respiratory infection (ARI). Technically, any clinical diagnosis of influenza is a diagnosis of ILI, not of influenza, until the path confirms as influenza. So in this case we can go with the ICD-9 code 465.9.


----------

